# New damasko diver dsub1



## amr ashraf

Hi
Any news regarding the release date of the new damasko diver?
What will be the specs of the watch?
Will the bezel be hardened or just submarine steel?


----------



## StufflerMike

Sorry to say but all question have been answered here already.


----------



## amr ashraf

stuffler said:


> Sorry to say but all question have been answered here already.


I seemed that i missed all the answers.
Can anyone give me the information.


----------



## StufflerMike

Question 1: Update(s): DSub1, DK105, drilled lugs.....news
Question 2: two models as pictured in various threads, 42mm case (incl bezel about 43mm), 12,8 mm height, sapphire crystal, ar coating out-/inside, screwed back, rated wr 300m, ETA 2824-2, rubber strap.
Question 3: case and bezel are hardened submarine steel.


----------



## pdsf

Thanks, Mike. Does anyone have to the lug-to-lug measurement? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

App. 49mm since it is a 42mm case.


----------



## NM-1

I do hope the black/yellow version is indeed an option as I'm waiting (im)patiently.


----------



## amr ashraf

Hope this diver come out as soon as possible
Damasko mensioned that it will be made of submarine steel not the ice hardened steel,so does this submarine steel will have any sort of surface hardening specially for the bezel?


----------



## ThaWatcher

stuffler said:


> App. 49mm since it is a 42mm case.


Nice dimensions imo!


----------



## StufflerMike

Imho you should read answers to your questions more carefully.


> Question 3: case *and* bezel are hardened submarine steel.


Hardened = kolsterized as we explained on 2016 Dec 02:

*Re: Exclusively on Watchuseek: First draft of the Damasko diver's watch D-Sub1*

>>>>


> [Quote Originally Posted by bay]
> Ah, I missed that. So it's basically the same as a tegimented Sinn U1?


Basically yes. However, it depends on the U-Boot steel used since there is not only one. Usually it is 300 - 350 HV, the 316l stainless steel being 190 HV. Usually kolsterizing U-Boot steel can get up the hardeness to +/- 1500 HV.

As far as I understood Damasko will use two different U-Boot steels, one for case and clasp, another one for the crown......
<<<<

If you are interested in the DSub1 that much you should really take the time to read all the information being already posted.


----------



## amr ashraf

stuffler said:


> Imho you should read answers to your questions more carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Question 3: case *and* bezel are hardened submarine steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardened = kolsterized as we explained on 2016 Dec 02:
> 
> *Re: Exclusively on Watchuseek: First draft of the Damasko diver's watch D-Sub1*
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> [Quote Originally Posted by bay]
> Ah, I missed that. So it's basically the same as a tegimented Sinn U1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically yes. However, it depends on the U-Boot steel used since there is not only one. Usually it is 300 - 350 HV, the 316l stainless steel being 190 HV. Usually kolsterizing U-Boot steel can get up the hardeness to +/- 1500 HV.
> 
> As far as I understood Damasko will use two different U-Boot steels, one for case and clasp, another one for the crown......
Click to expand...

I think using a hardened submarine steel will not be a bonus . 
The ordinary submarine steel without hardening is better as it can be refinished in case of wear and scratches begin to happen.but the hardening steel will be difficult to refinish.
They may make only the bezel and the clasp hardened,as they are the most parts that is subjected to the wear.
Like sinn does, sinn offer the u1 with the sumbarine steel and the bezel with the tegimented steel.so if the case got scratches and dings ,it can be refinished.


----------



## johneh

amr ashraf said:


> I think using a hardened submarine steel will not be a bonus .
> The ordinary submarine steel without hardening is better as it can be refinished in case of wear and scratches begin to happen.but the hardening steel will be difficult to refinish.
> They may make only the bezel and the clasp hardened,as they are the most parts that is subjected to the wear.
> Like sinn does, sinn offer the u1 with the sumbarine steel and the bezel with the tegimented steel.so if the case got scratches and dings ,it can be refinished.


Your logic is a little faulty here.

You're saying that it makes sense to harden the clasp and bezel because they take the most wear, but then you say that it's not a bonus to harden the case because it makes it harder to refinish it. This is where you lost me. If the case is hardened, it's not going to get marked up so it's not going to need to get refinished. Hence there is definitely a bonus to using the hardened sub steel.


----------



## pdsf

stuffler said:


> App. 49mm since it is a 42mm case.


Thanks, Mike! 

I hope it fits my slim 6.5" wrist.......


----------



## StufflerMike

> They may make only the bezel and the clasp hardened,as they are the most parts that is subjected to the wear.


This is not likely to happen a couple of weeks before launch and that's a good thing.


----------



## amr ashraf

johneh said:


> amr ashraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think using a hardened submarine steel will not be a bonus .
> The ordinary submarine steel without hardening is better as it can be refinished in case of wear and scratches begin to happen.but the hardening steel will be difficult to refinish.
> They may make only the bezel and the clasp hardened,as they are the most parts that is subjected to the wear.
> Like sinn does, sinn offer the u1 with the sumbarine steel and the bezel with the tegimented steel.so if the case got scratches and dings ,it can be refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is a little faulty here.
> 
> You're saying that it makes sense to harden the clasp and bezel because they take the most wear, but then you say that it's not a bonus to harden the case because it makes it harder to refinish it. This is where you lost me. If the case is hardened, it's not going to get marked up so it's not going to need to get refinished. Hence there is definitely a bonus to using the hardened sub steel.
Click to expand...

Dear
The bezel and the clasp are 2 things in the watch that can be changed easily in case of any damage, and also they are the parts that got the most wear and tear from usage.
That is why i recommend them to be hardened to resist the normal wear.
And in case of any major scratch or ding happened,so they can be changed with new one.
But the middle case should be normal submarine steel to refinish it if scratched.

Sinn u1 is using this princible. They tegimented the bezel and clasp while keep the middle case with the ordinary u-boat steel.

Cheers.


----------



## amr ashraf

.johneh

The hardening steel is resistant to the scratches and dings but it may got dinged if the impact was strong so that you may need in some cases to refinish the watch case.

My damasko Da36 is made of the ice hardening steel though it has a small scratch at the outer edge of the case beside the crystal.


----------



## Vig2000

johneh said:


> amr ashraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think using a hardened submarine steel will not be a bonus .
> The ordinary submarine steel without hardening is better as it can be refinished in case of wear and scratches begin to happen.but the hardening steel will be difficult to refinish.
> They may make only the bezel and the clasp hardened,as they are the most parts that is subjected to the wear.
> Like sinn does, sinn offer the u1 with the sumbarine steel and the bezel with the tegimented steel.so if the case got scratches and dings ,it can be refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is a little faulty here.
> 
> You're saying that it makes sense to harden the clasp and bezel because they take the most wear, but then you say that it's not a bonus to harden the case because it makes it harder to refinish it. This is where you lost me. If the case is hardened, it's not going to get marked up so it's not going to need to get refinished. Hence there is definitely a bonus to using the hardened sub steel.
Click to expand...

His logic is not necessarily faulty. It is still possible to scratch and mark up a surface hardened case. And if that happens, then attempting to refinish it by polishing would likely wear through the thin surface hardened area.


----------



## amr ashraf

Vig2000 said:


> johneh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amr ashraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think using a hardened submarine steel will not be a bonus .
> The ordinary submarine steel without hardening is better as it can be refinished in case of wear and scratches begin to happen.but the hardening steel will be difficult to refinish.
> They may make only the bezel and the clasp hardened,as they are the most parts that is subjected to the wear.
> Like sinn does, sinn offer the u1 with the sumbarine steel and the bezel with the tegimented steel.so if the case got scratches and dings ,it can be refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is a little faulty here.
> 
> You're saying that it makes sense to harden the clasp and bezel because they take the most wear, but then you say that it's not a bonus to harden the case because it makes it harder to refinish it. This is where you lost me. If the case is hardened, it's not going to get marked up so it's not going to need to get refinished. Hence there is definitely a bonus to using the hardened sub steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His logic is not necessarily faulty. It is still possible to scratch and mark up a surface hardened case. And if that happens, then attempting to refinish it by polishing would likely wear through the thin surface hardened area.
Click to expand...

Thumbs up ?
That is exactly what i mean.


----------



## StufflerMike

Whatever Sinn does Sinn is not always a manufacturer other brands need to follow on blondness. A submarine steel hardened up to 1500 vickers is harder than the non hardened submarine steel. So the advantage is.......1500 vickers. No doubt about that. Damasko know what they are doing. You might be better off with a Sinn U1.


----------



## smittya

Sorry for the sophomoric question... is the hardened Sub Steel case hardened all the way through or just the surface? And if just the surface how deep?


----------



## StufflerMike

Kolsterizing always means surface hardening. Regarding the μm you need to ask Damasko directly. My guess: 5-7μm.


----------



## amr ashraf

stuffler said:


> Whatever Sinn does Sinn is not always a manufacturer other brands need to follow on blondness. A . So the advantage is.......1500 vickers. No doubt about that. Damasko know what they are doing. You might be better off with a Sinn U1.


I know that a submarine steel hardened up to 1500 vickers is harder than the non hardened submarine steel....but what i am saying is that this hardened submarine steel will not be able to refinish if dings occur since it is just a surface hardening and most of us know that.
And i dont say that damasko should follow other brand on blondness.
We are just speaking about the best durable methods to be able to restore our watches in a new condition at any time.
And i have no offense for damasko for your knowledge.
I am a fan for damasko since 2009 since i bought my DA36 and i am willing to get another new Damasko...so you dont have to tell me that i will be better with sinn.!


----------



## StufflerMike

amr ashraf said:


> I know that a submarine steel hardened up to 1500 vickers is harder than the non hardened submarine steel....but what i am saying is that this hardened submarine steel will not be able to refinish if dings occur since it is just a söurface hardening and most of us know that.
> And i dont say that damasko should follow other brand on blondness.
> We are just speaking about the best durable methods to be able to restore our watches in a new condition at any time.
> And i have no offense for damasko for your knowledge.
> I am a fan for damasko since 2009 since i bought my DA36 and i am willing to get another new Damasko...so you dont have to tell me that i will be better with sinn.!


I did not say you will be better with a Sinn. Would not dare to say that. I supposed that you are *better off* with a Sinn being kinda stuffy. Big difference, imho.


----------



## amr ashraf

stuffler said:


> amr ashraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that a submarine steel hardened up to 1500 vickers is harder than the non hardened submarine steel....but what i am saying is that this hardened submarine steel will not be able to refinish if dings occur since it is just a söurface hardening and most of us know that.
> And i dont say that damasko should follow other brand on blondness.
> We are just speaking about the best durable methods to be able to restore our watches in a new condition at any time.
> And i have no offense for damasko for your knowledge.
> I am a fan for damasko since 2009 since i bought my DA36 and i am willing to get another new Damasko...so you dont have to tell me that i will be better with sinn.!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say you will be better with a Sinn. Would not dare to say that. I supposed that you are *better off* with a Sinn being kinda stuffy. Big difference, imho.
Click to expand...

No problem
But as i said and repeating..i am not comparing between brands..i am just speaking about the methods of manufacturing and the most durable method to keep our watches in best condition.

Cheers.


----------



## pdsf

I think these are the specs!

Uhren-Datenbank | Watchtime.net

Modellname DSub1
Marke Damasko
Werk ETA 2824-2
Form rund
Durchmesser (mm) 42
Gewicht (g) 102
Material Edelstahl
Verzierung U-Boot-Stahl
Armband Kautschuk
Schließe Faltschließe
Krone verschraubt
Lünette einseitig drehbar
Wasserdicht in Bar (1 bar = 10 m) 30
Zusatzfunktionen Datum
Gangreserve in Stunden 49
Preis 1.650€ - 12.07.2017

Some we already knew, but I had no idea about the price and power reserve until now. I am still waiting for the L2L though...


----------



## Vig2000

pdsf said:


> I think these are the specs!
> 
> Uhren-Datenbank | Watchtime.net
> 
> Modellname DSub1
> Marke Damasko
> Werk ETA 2824-2
> Form rund
> Durchmesser (mm) 42
> Gewicht (g) 102
> Material Edelstahl
> Verzierung U-Boot-Stahl
> Armband Kautschuk
> Schließe Faltschließe
> Krone verschraubt
> Lünette einseitig drehbar
> Wasserdicht in Bar (1 bar = 10 m) 30
> Zusatzfunktionen Datum
> Gangreserve in Stunden 49
> Preis 1.650€ - 12.07.2017
> 
> Some we already knew, but I had no idea about the price and power reserve until now. I am still waiting for the L2L though...


I can't imagine that a 49 hour power reserve for a 2824 is correct.


----------



## pdsf

Vig2000 said:


> I can't imagine that a 49 hour power reserve for a 2824 is correct.


Maybe the person hit "9" instead of "0" - they are right next to each other.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Still waiting for the release of this diver from Damasko. Read somewhere that it would be in July/August but haven't seen any pics yet. Looks better to me than the U1 from Sinn.


----------



## kit7

https://www.facebook.com/damasko.watches/

'New product' on 8th October. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## StufflerMike

kit7 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/damasko.watches/
> 
> 'New product' on 8th October. Does anyone know what it is?


DSub1
or
DC 8x
or
DK 105
or
the 39mm model for an asian AD
or
??


----------



## StufflerMike

Mystery solved.

According to Isabella customers will have the possibility to put on the new DC80 and DK105.


----------



## pdsf

Just receivced an email from Gnomon - DSub1 is now available! A "Gnomon exclusive"....


----------



## StufflerMike

Happy that the cat is out of the bag now.

Specs:

Movement:
•ETA 2824-2, self-winding, mechanical movement
• -25 jewels
• 28,800 bph
• Shockproof according to DIN 8308
• Anti-magnetic according to DIN 8309
• Hour, minute, permanent small sweep second
• Date window with new, modified position
• Regulated and Adjusted by Damasko

Case:
• Deutscher U-Boat-Stahl
• High-strength
• Double domed Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating on the inside
• Crystal gasket resistant to UV radiation
• Solid screw back with O-ring Viton™ gasket
• All gaskets made from Viton™ which offers a premium chemical resistance
and which is superior to most other materials used in the watch industry
•Permanent lubrication of crown via lubrication cell
• Screw-down crown crown tube screwed into the case for easy maintenance (“System Damasko”)
• Water resistant to 30 bars/300 metres according to DIN 8310

Dial:
• Matt black with white minute indexes
• Hour markers coated with luminous compound Luminova™ C1 (white)

Hands:
• Hours and minutes hands painted in matt black with white luminous compound Luminova™ C1
• Second hand is painted in yellow paint with white luminous compound Luminova™ C1

Strap:
• Extreme caoutchouc strap
• Bead blasted steel buckle

Dimensions:
• Case diameter: 42.00 mm
• Overall height: 11.80 mm
• Lug width: 22.00 mm
• Weight without strap: 95 grams


----------



## Buellrider

Any idea on how many will be produced? And I wonder, are they being produced just for Gnomon or will they open up sales to their AD's after this initial release? I question just how limited the DSub1 will be.


----------



## blue max

Despite it's position, that crown looks vulnerable!


----------



## pdsf

Buellrider said:


> Any idea on how many will be produced? And I wonder, are they being produced just for Gnomon or will they open up sales to their AD's after this initial release? I question just how limited the DSub1 will be.


From Gnomon:

"The Damasko DSub1 is the first dive watch introduced by Damasko and made exclusive to Gnomon Watches. Like other Damasko collection, the DSub1 is made in-house by Damasko. The DSub1 is a watch of many first which we will discuss more in depth. The DSub1 will only be produced in limited quantity."

"The first 30 pieces of the Damasko DSub1 will be released. Followed by the next 30 pieces in November and so on.

These are truly limited in production and will be available on a first come first served basis."


----------



## Maddog1970

Been waiting for this one....my order is in....

may seriously consider flipping my U1


----------



## StufflerMike

blue max said:


> Despite it's position, that crown looks vulnerable!


Not on a Damasko.


----------



## GreatScott

My first impression, I like it but am not sure about that rubber strap, I wish I could see it in action. Also, not sure why they are hell bent on keeping C1 lume, even if it is top grade. I would think divers would want the max possible lume.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Hirsch Professional strap is way to go. Have it on my Laco Squad. Looks perfect on Damasko, even if in orange.


----------



## Buellrider

pdsf said:


> From Gnomon:
> 
> "The Damasko DSub1 is the first dive watch introduced by Damasko and made exclusive to Gnomon Watches. Like other Damasko collection, the DSub1 is made in-house by Damasko. The DSub1 is a watch of many first which we will discuss more in depth. The DSub1 will only be produced in limited quantity."
> 
> "The first 30 pieces of the Damasko DSub1 will be released. Followed by the next 30 pieces in November and so on.
> 
> These are truly limited in production and will be available on a first come first served basis."


Yes, I read that. But it doesn't say how many will be produced. I may just email Gnomon to see if they will tell me.



GreatScott said:


> My first impression, I like it but am not sure about that rubber strap, I wish I could see it in action. Also, not sure why they are hell bent on keeping C1 lume, even if it is top grade. I would think divers would want the max possible lume.


I have never been a fan of rubber straps. This one looks interesting but doubt it's comfortable.


----------



## blue max

stuffler said:


> Not on a Damasko.


It may be robust, but does look rather exposed.


----------



## pdsf

Buellrider said:


> Yes, I read that. But it doesn't say how many will be produced. I may just email Gnomon to see if they will tell me.
> 
> I have never been a fan of rubber straps. This one looks interesting but doubt it's comfortable.


I am wondering if Damasko would produce a different, non-Gnomon, version...

I was just gonna use my own straps if I were to get one..


----------



## StufflerMike

pdsf said:


> I am wondering if Damasko would produce a different, non-Gnomon, version...


They will, read all the other posts on the DSUB1.


----------



## pdsf

oh yes, sorry, I was actually thinking if the Gnomon version is significantly different from the non-Gnomon versions in the pipeline. This one seems almost the same as the black version that was revealed a while ago. We haven't seen the blue version, yet, so maybe that and other colors as well for the "regular" versions... I guess we will know when they are revealed.


----------



## StufflerMike

I have seen both versions in the flesh, the blue one has been shown at the Munichtime last year already. There will not be a new „surprising“ version for the time to come.


----------



## Buellrider

Then what makes this one the Gnomon version? I see nothing different than the one already shown. Will they be the exclusive AD for this model...

I was also hoping to see the new Damasko clasp on the Hirsch rubber.


----------



## StufflerMike

Buellrider said:


> Then what makes this one the Gnomon version? I see nothing different than the one already shown. Will they be the exclusive AD for this model...


This model will only be available through Gnomon. The one already shown in December 2016 was the Gnomon version. Always has been. However, I was not entitled to name the customer but I wrote „The black dialed will come out first (end of March/April). Watch out for AD announcement. The blue DSub will be available later this year (summer/autumn)."


----------



## pdsf

stuffler said:


> This model will only be available through Gnomon. The one already shown in December 2016 was the Gnomon version. Always has been. However, I was not entitled to name the customer but I wrote „The black dialed will come out first (end of March/April). Watch out for AD announcement. The blue DSub will be available later this year (summer/autumn)."


Thanks, Mike. There are so many differences between the two. Interesting! I assume some changes might have taken place since their first reveal to the world.


----------



## RSDA

pdsf said:


> Just receivced an email from Gnomon - DSub1 is now available! A "Gnomon exclusive"....


Oh crap.


----------



## RSDA

This photo made my brain hurt. Upside-down on right hand.


----------



## Buellrider

Well, it's not upside down if you wearing it on your right wrist. Just the way the picture was taken.


----------



## Nadroj56

Why does this get absolutely zero coverage on the websites? Why is it Damasko always gets shunned? They’re such great watches and deserve more coverage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

The size specs. on this piece are excellent, nice and thin at 11.8mm, like 22mm lugs.
Not that fond of the black version with the yellow seconds hand. Still waiting to see the blue version announced with availability and price. With that said the crown looks a little awkward as mentioned and the C1 lume could be a show stopper, don't understand this.


----------



## redhed18

Nadroj56 said:


> Why does this get absolutely zero coverage on the websites? Why is it Damasko always gets shunned? They're such great watches and deserve more coverage


Because the first rule is that you don't talk about Damasko.

_Just say no to 'dinkee kids..._


----------



## StufflerMike

Not sure what websites you visit but Damasko is mentioned on aBtW, watchtime, wornandwound, fratellowatches etc and are discussed on all watches fora. Getting shunned ? Don‘t think so.


----------



## Buellrider

I have been told that they plan to have a production run of 150 pieces per year. And it looks like, as of right now, there are 8 watches left of the initial 30.


----------



## StufflerMike

Buellrider said:


> I have been told that they plan to have a production run of 150 pieces per year. And it looks like, as of right now, there are 8 watches left of the initial 30.


Hmmh. From what they state

--The first 30 pieces of the Damasko DSub1 will be released. Followed by the next 30 pieces in November and so on.--

I was thinking they will make 30 pieces available every month. Now it looks like they are selling a new batch after the previous batch is being sold. This would make it a Special Edition but Limited ? How if they don't mention the total run ? Puzzled.


----------



## Nadroj56

stuffler said:


> Not sure what websites you visit but Damasko is mentioned on aBtW, watchtime, wornandwound, fratellowatches etc and are discussed on all watches fora. Getting shunned ? Don't think so.


Please provide links to their coverage of this diver? All I've seen is worn&wounds initial post about the unveiling of it. They certainly don't get the coverage other smaller brands do when they release a new watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

Ordered one. 42mm is a tad small for me but it's hard to pass on.


----------



## Buellrider

stuffler said:


> Hmmh. From what they state
> 
> --The first 30 pieces of the Damasko DSub1 will be released. Followed by the next 30 pieces in November and so on.--
> 
> I was thinking they will make 30 pieces available every month. Now it looks like they are selling a new batch after the previous batch is being sold. This would make it a Special Edition but Limited ? How if they don't mention the total run ? Puzzled.


Yes, exactly! I couldn't agree more. That is why I was trying to find out the total, not sure how "limited" they will be.


----------



## jonobailey

I find these Damasko "limited editions" a bit frustrating- and the listing appears to be intentionally vague regarding production numbers.

I doubt Damasko produce much more than 30 watches of each model per month. From what I can understand of the listing there is no limit to production numbers. How can a watch be described as produced in a limited quantity without a number being attributed to this- I can only assume the only limitation is production capacity?

Every Damasko model is produced in limited quantities anyway, I have never seen anyone else wearing a Damasko and exclusive / limited editions just make obtaining or viewing the watch more difficult and seems frivolous and unnecessary for a brand such as Damasko. For me adds absolutely no added value to the watch- when you live on a different continent it just makes things more difficult (shipping, customs etc).

This is compounded when this exclusive edition is made available before confirming exactly what other versions of the watch will be available in the future (and its price- I don't know if the price of $1,480 this weekend + the customs charges is more or less than I will have to pay for a DSub from a UK / EU authorised dealer, when made available in another variation).


----------



## StufflerMike

> ....This is compounded when this exclusive edition is made available before confirming exactly what other versions of the watch will be available in the future.....


If Timeless orders a special/limited edition at Zenith or Nomos and Zenith or Nomos agree to produce such a batch of watches, if Bucherer orders different watches (Panerai) in a special/limited edition with blue dials and the producers are happy to fulfill neither Timeless nor Bucherer will be able to say what Zenith/Panerai models will be available in the future. To expect Gnomon to foresee other versions of the DSub1 is asking too much. Gnomon simply can't. And Damasko already showcased what's coming next, at last year's Munichtime and here on WUS.


----------



## jonobailey

stuffler said:


> If Timeless orders a special/limited edition at Zenith or Nomos and Zenith or Nomos agree to produce such a batch of watchtes, if Bucherer orders different watches (Panerai) in a special/limited edition with blue dials and the producers are happy to fulfill neither Timeless nor Bucherer will be able to say what Zenith/Panerai models will be available in the future. To expect Gnomon to foresee other versions of the DSub1 is asking too much. Gnomon simply can't. And Damasko already showcased what's coming next, at last year's Munichtime and here on WUS.
> 
> View attachment 12580309


I don't expect Gnomon to forsee future versions / variations, I accept that this is Damasko's job- it would however be clearer if Damasko clearly announced new versions / variations etc, rather than relying on what is written on Watchuseek.

I may have missed it but absolutely no idea of cost of the blue dialled DSub in Europe so don't know if I should jump at Gnomon's offer posted this weekend ($200 under RRP).

I think Damasko produces a great product, as if I purchase a DSub this will be my third- but I don't think communicating with customers / marketing etc. is their strong point- watches are announced and then go off the radar for months, despite apparent imminent release? although again I accept delays are part and parcel of watches from a relatively small manufacturer.

Again I may have missed the post, but as far as I was aware there was no previous mention of Gnomon being the sole distributor of this watch, or the watch being a Gnomon commission, so don't think I am the only one slightly confused by the announcement.

The info that you provide regarding Damasko watches is always valued and of interest to many watchuseek readers, but as far as I am aware you have no direct involvement with the running of Damasko. Clear information issued from Damasko can be few and far between- for example the watch is not even listed on their website.

I am very tempted to order the watch from Gnomon at its current price, but without a bit more info regarding production numbers, cost of the blue dialled version, exact finished design of the blue version etc. it is difficult to commit.


----------



## watchlover7023

No better way to get some answers than from the man himself, Anders from Gnomon. Had the opportunity to catch hold of him on the phone on the Damasko DSub1. 

So the DSub1 is a collaboration between Damasko & Gnomon in May 16 when they were in Germany for a factory visit. 

The DSub1 was never going to be made/conceptualize until Gnomon suggested it because Damasko has no plans for use of another material other than the ice hardened steel. And ice hardened steel was not the best material for a dive watch. But for Gnomon to has a dive watch with a submarine steel, there needs to a committed quantity on their part. Which totally makes sense since Damasko will have to make new toolings, designs and etc. 

And because of that Gnomon's investment, they get to have the exclusivity to the DSub1 and also a Damasko dive watch's exclusivity for a couple of months down the road. 

In terms of pricing, at the current promotional price, Anders said that they are making almost nothing given the huge investment. And the targeted price of the DSubs later will be way higher than $1680. Anyhow, I have placed my order for the Dsub1 as always. Anders also asked to give everyone a shoutout here at WUS.


----------



## wahlaos

Got my DSub1 from Gnomon yesterday... Took a pic with my Sinn U1... Both are great watches to me


----------



## Ftumch

Picked one up.

Nice and solid. Bezel turns with a chunky click and no play. Lume weak. Rubber strap a little spongy and very comfortable.

Bit of an impulse buy and not sure if I like it yet.










Yellow hand looks fantastic under UV light, but photo didn't turn out. Posting anyway because it's cool.


----------



## Buellrider

You guys must be in Singapore? These dropped on Friday morning US time and I ordered within a few minutes and it hasn't shippped yet. Obviously because when I ordered it was Friday night in Singapore. That's assuming they are shipping from Gnomon and not Germany.


----------



## Ftumch

Buellrider said:


> You guys must be in Singapore...assuming they are shipping from Gnomon and not Germany.


Yep. Right place at the right time!

First run all seems to be at the Gnomon boutique.


----------



## StufflerMike

You missed the post. Already in Oct. 2016 price was mentioned to be +/- 1590 Euro. 

If you like the Gnomon ediition you should jump on Gnomon‘s offer because you will got get a black dialed Damasko DSub looking like this one for the time being. This has been mentioned as well here on WatchUSeek last year but due to restrictions set up by Damasko/Gnomon I couldn‘t mention Gnomon at this time und wrote about the black DSub1 being an „AD“-version.

Btw: Damasko is not relying what is written on WUS. This is their Official Forum and news are spread here and on Damasko’s FB and on their web site. Almost all Damasko news were published here first since 2003.

How can Damasko put a watch on their website they don‘t sell. You will not find the Timeless Zenith, the Bucherer Panerai on the Zenith\Panerai website either.


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on your DSub1.


----------



## Ftumch

At this point I should thank Gnomon for excellent service at the Millennia Walk boutique. 

Staff are attentive, knowledgeable, and being Singaporean, entirely pragmatic and straightforward with pricing and sales details.


----------



## jonobailey

stuffler said:


> You missed the post. Already in Oct. 2016 price was mentioned to be +/- 1590 Euro.
> 
> If you like the Gnomon ediition you should jump on Gnomon's offer because you will got get a black dialed Damasko DSub looking like this one for the time being. This has been mentioned as well here on WatchUSeek last year but due to restrictions set up by Damasko/Gnomon I couldn't mention Gnomon at this time und wrote about the black DSub1 being an „AD"-version.
> 
> Btw: Damasko is not relying what is written on WUS. This is their Official Forum and news are spread here and on Damasko's FB and on their web site. Almost all Damasko news were published here first since 2003.
> 
> How can Damasko put a watch on their website they don't sell. You will not find the Timeless Zenith, the Bucherer Panerai on the Zenith\Panerai website either.


Thanks order placed- unfortunately not one of the first 30, so November delivery.


----------



## tantric

It's good looking and that price is so tempting... must control... 

By the way the strap is basically the Hirsch Extreme rubber strap with a Damasko buckle, or do my eyes need checking?


----------



## Buellrider

tantric said:


> It's good looking and that price is so tempting... must control...
> 
> By the way the strap is basically the Hirsch Extreme rubber strap with a Damasko buckle, or do my eyes need checking?


Yes, that is the strap that comes with it.


----------



## Buellrider

BTW, not a fan of the Hirsch rubber strap.


----------



## elbilo

Buellrider said:


> BTW, not a fan of the Hirsch rubber strap.


I don't anticipate liking the strap (at least not for casual wear). I have a couple of Maratac Elite straps on hand (colored the white stitching of one of them with a highlighter to hopefully match the bright yellow accents) and I plan to purchase a Hirsch Tiger. Receiving mine tomorrow!


----------



## Buellrider

Hopefully your bezel is looser than mine. My DA47 was perfect out of the box, but this DSub1 bezel is hella tight. I can tell it will loosen up with usage though.


----------



## Maddog1970

Just got mine....#29....have a longer review and more pics over on the German watch thread.

highlights:
- love it
- OE strap is ok, but have it on a yellow ISO
- yellow parts of the hands are almost neon!
- very legible
- bezel action is tight, but smooth, no play......perfect




















Pic next to my DA43


----------



## elbilo

Bezel on #27 is just right! Have to get used to the size (used to 40mm and below) and this strap needs to be broken in.


----------



## K1M_I

#15 First impressions, I was expecting a lot, but the watch exceeded my expectations! Really like the dial and hands, I know it divides opinions, but I like the symmetry and the crosshairs. Only thing that feels a bit strange is the two different tones of yellow, for the hands and print (both dial and bezel). Case is super nice, a bit glossier than the ice hardened case. Bezel feels really solid and movement is the best that I have tried. Overall no-nonsense, solid, high quality piece! So, I'll be selling my Squale and even the U1 might be in danger 

And yea, the OE strap, I get the new version of rubber diving strap, but a bit too alien for my taste. And then some photos:


----------



## Flyer

There are hundreds of watches that use better lume, C3 or BGW9 and I don't understand why a watch of this caliber, no pun intended, use a very low quality lume. It just baffles me.


----------



## StufflerMike

I do think that C1, C3 or BGW9 are all quality luminous compounds. They only differ in intensity. Intensity does not equal quality and vice versa.

And of course there is a difference between c1 and C1 Grade A









About unidirectional / bidirectional bezels, here are some thoughts of Roger Ruegger: https://www.watchtime.com/blog/dive-watch-wednesday-the-basics-of-the-rotating-divers-watch-bezel/


----------



## Flyer

Yes I would agree about the "quality" of the lume as they are all manufactured by the same company however, C3 or BGW9 should be used as most quality watches use a much more luminescent lume. This has be brought up many many times with Damasko owners and reviewers. They need to change, the cost is nominal and would make many owners or potential owners happy.


----------



## Vig2000

Flyer said:


> There are hundreds of watches that use better lume, C3 or BGW9 and I don't understand why a watch of this caliber, no pun intended, use a very low quality lume. It just baffles me.





stuffler said:


> I do think that C1, C3 or BGW9 are all quality luminous compounds. They only differ in intensity. Intensity does not equal quality and vice versa.


Yes, C1, C3, and BGW9 are all quality luminous compounds. Yes, they differ in luminosity/intensity. But luminosity/intensity matters, especially to dive watch fans, and that's what many associate brighter luminosity with better quality despite the fact that luminous intensity does not equate to a higher level of quality as you say. Just saying that's where the rationale comes from.


----------



## Flyer

stuffler said:


> I do think that C1, C3 or BGW9 are all quality luminous compounds. They only differ in intensity. Intensity does not equal quality and vice versa.
> 
> And of course there is a difference between c1 and C1 Grade A
> 
> View attachment 12592433
> 
> 
> About unidirectional / bidirectional bezels, here are some thoughts of Roger Ruegger: https://www.watchtime.com/blog/dive-watch-wednesday-the-basics-of-the-rotating-divers-watch-bezel/


I haven't seen THAT particular chart with C1 grade A. Does Damasko use C1 Grade A? Regardless, the fact of the matter is that the lume they say they use is C1 and at the price bracket, quality of their watches, and that they are "tool" watches, they should be using a much more luminescent lume.


----------



## Buellrider

Flyer said:


> As for the rotating bezel, I get what they say but regardless if you are using this for diving you don't want a unidirectional bezel. Rolex, Omega, etc.etc divers have a directional bezel. Not trying to get into an argument about it but it will be a deal breaker for many when looking for a true dive watch and that can't be argued with.


Not sure I follow you here. Every dive watch I have owned had a unidirectional bezel (only turns counter clockwise), my current Black Bay is the same as this DSub1. The only bidirectional watch I have owned was the DA47, which I really liked but it wasn't a "dive" watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, according to TriTec Grade A lume must glow at least 25% brighter than normal lume, and it has to remain visible for at least 700 minutes (vs 570 related to "normal" lume).


----------



## Flyer

Buellrider said:


> Not sure I follow you here. Every dive watch I have owned had a unidirectional bezel (only turns counter clockwise), my current Black Bay is the same as this DSub1. The only bidirectional watch I have owned was the DA47, which I really liked but it wasn't a "dive" watch.


Sorry my bad, I meant that a dive watch should be unidirectional (Only turns one directional) and not bidirectional which turns both ways. Sorry my confusion as I read somewhere that the DSub was bidirectional. If that is NOT the case, then disregard my comments. And I'm relieved.


----------



## StufflerMike

Flyer said:


> I haven't seen THAT particular chart with C1 grade A. Does Damasko use C1 Grade A? Regardless, the fact of the matter is that the lume they say they use is C1 and at the price bracket, quality of their watches, and that they are "tool" watches, they should be using a much more luminescent lume.


Grade A lume must glow at least 25% brighter than normal lume, and it has to remain visible for at least 700 minutes (vs 570 related to "normal" lume).


----------



## Flyer

stuffler said:


> Well, according to TriTec Grade A lume must glow at least 25% brighter than normal lume, and it has to remain visible for at least 700 minutes (vs 570 related to "normal" lume).


Ok, but Damasko uses C1 on all of its watches unless you're saying they've changed. The C1 is inadequate.


----------



## StufflerMike

Flyer said:


> Ok, but Damasko uses C1 on all of its watches unless you're saying they've changed. The C1 is inadequate.


They also use C3 A Grade (Grade 1) as reported on 01.11.2016.


----------



## Flyer

Buellrider said:


> Not sure I follow you here. Every dive watch I have owned had a unidirectional bezel (only turns counter clockwise), my current Black Bay is the same as this DSub1. The only bidirectional watch I have owned was the DA47, which I really liked but it wasn't a "dive" watch.


So you're correct I found on the Gnomon website as they state it's a unidirectional bezel. Whew. Disregard my posts.


----------



## RSDA

How are all you owners feeling about the crown? As the owner of many Seiko divers, it looks exposed at first glance. But as a Damasko owner, I'm assuming it's as solid as a rock.


----------



## Flyer

stuffler said:


> They also use C3 A Grade (Grade 1) as reported on 01.11.2016.


Mike,
which watches use C3? I have a DA46 that was made recently and the lume isn't very good at all. I haven't seen a Damasko with C3.


----------



## qcjulle

Both of my Damaskos were bought in the last 18 months and I agree that the lume is poor. It is quite bright for five minutes but disappears very fast. Pretty much my only complaint about them (well except for the minute totalizer on the DC 57, which they fixed for later versions).


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Here's mine  The bezel is superb. Not luxurious like a sub/SLA017 but in terms of toughness, this action is on another level. Absolutely zero play.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadroj56

I’ve had three damaskos all of which have more than adequate lume. I’m blind without my contacts or glasses, so much so that I can’t read the bedside alarm clock. So I wear my damaskos when sleeping and have never had an issue where the watch was not visible in pitch black. I can understand people wanting something super bright but for practicality purposes Damasko does what it should in terms of lume.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

Hmm... I thought C1 as well.


----------



## elbilo

Nadroj56 said:


> I've had three damaskos all of which have more than adequate lume. I'm blind without my contacts or glasses, so much so that I can't read the bedside alarm clock. So I wear my damaskos when sleeping and have never had an issue where the watch was not visible in pitch black. I can understand people wanting something super bright but for practicality purposes Damasko does what it should in terms of lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. My departed DA36 was sufficient when camping and I suspect the DSub1 will be sufficient too. I'm not a lume junkie, though.


----------



## Vig2000

qcjulle said:


> Both of my Damaskos were bought in the last 18 months and I agree that the lume is poor. It is quite bright for five minutes but disappears very fast. Pretty much my only complaint about them (well except for the minute totalizer on the DC 57, which they fixed for later versions).


What problem did you encounter with the minute totalizer?


----------



## Maddog1970

Lume.

as I have posted elsewhere, it is not Seiko lume........but at 4am I can tell the time!

love mine!


----------



## Maddog1970

RSDA said:


> How are all you owners feeling about the crown? As the owner of many Seiko divers, it looks exposed at first glance. But as a Damasko owner, I'm assuming it's as solid as a rock.


As a leftie, I have never had crown issues......4 o'clock, 3 o'clock, no probs........crown action is nice and winds nice!


----------



## Maddog1970

No science here, just a quick lume comparison shot in a dark room....

Pelagos, Dsub1 and MM300.


----------



## qcjulle

Vig2000 said:


> What problem did you encounter with the minute totalizer?


The five minute markers are the same length as the minute markers, making it difficult to see what is the actual elapsed time in minutes. For new versions they lengthened the five minute markers slightly.


----------



## Flyer

This is reality. The quality and engineering with Damasko I have to say they don't use better lume. 
I'm not a lume snob but much lesser watches use much better lume.


----------



## Buellrider

Yeah, we get it. You don't like C1 lume.


----------



## Flyer

Buellrider said:


> Yeah, we get it. You don't like C1 lume.


|>


----------



## Psalty

What I don't get: I can read the lume on my DA44 all night long, lasting well into the dim light before dawn, and my eyes are not young eyes. I am unimpressed by watches that draw attention to themselves at night, as thy seem rather gaudy. What is important to is the durable legibility of the lume, not its brilliance.


----------



## Flyer

Psalty said:


> What I don't get: I can read the lume on my DA44 all night long, lasting well into the dim light before dawn, and my eyes are not young eyes. I am unimpressed by watches that draw attention to themselves at night, as thy seem rather gaudy. What is important to is the durable legibility of the lume, not its brilliance.


Well, I would venture to say that yours is the exception and not the norm. Mine is very dim after a few hours and mine is only a year old. I agree with you though, I don't want my lume to be torch bright, just brighter and last longer.


----------



## Buellrider

The one thing that I think we can agree on is that this watch needs a bracelet.


----------



## StufflerMike

Buellrider said:


> The one thing that I think we can agree on is that this watch needs a bracelet.


Not sure about the bracelet but the Damasko DSub2 should be available medio December. This year 😎


----------



## GreatScott

Buellrider said:


> The one thing that I think we can agree on is that this watch needs a bracelet.


Also a different strap IMO.


----------



## Buellrider

GreatScott said:


> Also a different strap IMO.


Agreed.


----------



## 0nix

Buellrider said:


> The one thing that I think we can agree on is that this watch needs a bracelet.


Certainly needed.


----------



## Flyer

stuffler said:


> Not sure about the bracelet but the Damasko DSub2 should be available medio December. This year 


Mike, 
Is DSub2, the blue faced version?

Also, I don't know if this has been asked and answered but what was the thought process of using submarine steel vs their ice hardened steel?


----------



## Buellrider

Better corrosion resistance than the ice hardened steel.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/dam...-dsub1-new-pictures-blue-black-3868682-4.html


----------



## Flyer

Buellrider said:


> Better corrosion resistance than the ice hardened steel.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/dam...-dsub1-new-pictures-blue-black-3868682-4.html


Thanks. So what is the DSub2?


----------



## StufflerMike

Flyer said:


> Thanks. So what is the DSub2?


The next Damasko diver, what else.


----------



## Flyer

stuffler said:


> The next Damasko diver, what else.


No need for sarcasm Mike...No ..... My question was have you seen it and is it just a color scheme change?


----------



## StufflerMike

Flyer said:


> No need for sarcasm Mike...No ..... My question was have you seen it and is it just a color scheme change?


Pardon ? This was your question, right ?....



> So what is the DSub2?


....and not



> .....have you seen it and is it just a color scheme change?


Correct me if I am wrong. Sarcasm? No, was just answering your question as I do now:

I have seen the prototype and posted it in October 2016 (Munichtime) and in December 2016 (Damasko x-Mas visit). 
If the DSub2 is identical to the prototype and there's reason to assume it is it will have a different colour, it will have a different date position, it will have different hands, it might have a different bezel, it will have no cross hair on its dial. Imprint might be different as well. It will be made out of the same U-Boot-steel used for the DSub1 and will be tegimented as well.


----------



## Flyer

stuffler said:


> I have seen the prototype and posted it in October 2016 (Munichtime) and in December 2016 (Damasko x-Mas visit).
> If the DSub2 is identical to the prototype and there's reason to assume it is it will have a different colour, it will have a different date position, it will have different hands, it might have a different bezel, it will have no cross hair on its dial. Imprint might be different as well. It will be made out of the same U-Boot-steel used for the DSub1 and will be tegimented as well.


Thank you! Do you think they will be presenting it at Munichtime 2017 in a few weeks?


----------



## Flyer

stuffler said:


> I have seen the prototype and posted it in October 2016 (Munichtime) and in December 2016 (Damasko x-Mas visit).
> If the DSub2 is identical to the prototype and there's reason to assume it is it will have a different colour, it will have a different date position, it will have different hands, it might have a different bezel, it will have no cross hair on its dial. Imprint might be different as well. It will be made out of the same U-Boot-steel used for the DSub1 and will be tegimented as well.


Thank you! Do you think they will be presenting it at Munichtime 2017 in a few weeks?


----------



## StufflerMike

Flyer said:


> Thank you! Do you think they will be presenting it at Munichtime 2017 in a few weeks?


Click here


----------



## Flyer

stuffler said:


> Click here


Perfect. Thank you


----------



## GreatScott

Did everyone see that the second set of Gnomon pre-orders is $100 off!


----------



## Will_f

Maddog1970 said:


> Just got mine....#29....have a longer review and more pics over on the German watch thread.
> 
> highlights:
> - love it
> - OE strap is ok, but have it on a yellow ISO
> - yellow parts of the hands are almost neon!
> - very legible
> - bezel action is tight, but smooth, no play......perfect
> 
> View attachment 12588427
> View attachment 12588429
> View attachment 12588431
> 
> Pic next to my DA43
> View attachment 12588433


Looks awesome of the yellow iso. I wasn't all that enamoured until your pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Loving mine I just wish they’d make a bracelet for it. Anyone know if a bracelet is in the works for the Dsub?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

WatchOutChicago said:


> Loving mine I just wish they'd make a bracelet for it. Anyone know if a bracelet is in the works for the Dsub?


There is and has been no mention of it.


----------



## Maddog1970

Will_f said:


> Looks awesome of the yellow iso. I wasn't all that enamoured until your pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh the yellow ISO is so comfy....and I have not flipped it to another strap....tells you something when I am a serial strapaholic....some combos just can't be beat....

and for the record, still loving mine!


----------



## onbrt67

Looks nice


----------



## Maddog1970

Favourite combo for this watch


----------



## K1M_I

Two weeks and this one haven't left my wrist, absolutely great watch! It has really grown on me, I think I even prefer the sub steel finish over the matte ice hardened - it feels a bit more metallic and raw, gives it a tool-like appearance. Super accurate, running +2sec/day. And yea, mentioned in another thread, Gnomon has scheduled 200 pieces/ 12months.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## jakec

buellrider,may I ask who's strap you have on this? It looks really good on your dsub.


----------



## Buellrider

Double post.


----------



## Buellrider

jakec said:


> buellrider,may I ask who's strap you have on this? It looks really good on your dsub.


That is a Helm Canvas strap. I bought it just to get me by until my tapered canvas straps arrive. I am not a fan of the rubber strap the DSub1 comes with but I want to use the 20mm buckle that it came with. Unfortunately the Helm strap doesn't taper at all though it is a nice rolled canvas strap.


----------



## elbilo

There are a couple of straps I want to get, but I haven't completely bonded with the DSub1 yet, so I'm holding out to make sure it's staying. I am enjoying the Liquor Yellow Matte Nato from Gnomon, though. It's a gloomy, Fall morning here in Southern New England, as the DSub1 captures.


----------



## iwantone

Definitely a watch i would replace my Sinn U1 with.


----------



## Maddog1970

Loving mine - may push my U1 to eBay!


----------



## Buellrider

New canvas from King handmade.


----------



## K1M_I

Dsub1 with the Erika's Originals MN strap.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

On the vintage WWII canvas...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Well... the last 3 Dsub1s posted with olive green colored straps all look FANTASIC! 
@Buellrider @K1M_I @WatchOutChicago


----------



## pkulak

Buellrider said:


> New canvas from King handmade.
> 
> View attachment 12659285
> 
> 
> View attachment 12659287


Where exactly did you get that strap? I kinda need to own it...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

pkulak said:


> Where exactly did you get that strap? I kinda need to own it...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


It is from Mat and he is on WordPress under Handmade99. This color is called Green Cane.


----------



## Will_f

Buellrider said:


> New canvas from King handmade.
> 
> View attachment 12659285
> 
> 
> View attachment 12659287


Geez! Now I'm starting to think I need another diver and another Damasko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

Will_f said:


> Geez! Now I'm starting to think I need another diver and another Damasko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you do Will. Swapped to the titanium grey canvas.


----------



## Maddog1970

Trying out a black PVD strapcode oyster....


----------



## cadomniel

This watch looks awesome....we have been waiting a long time for Damasko to make a dive watch and it looks like the wait was worth it!
If it came on a tegimented bracelet it would be perfect


----------



## K1M_I

Can't add photos, but here's some info:

Functional reliability under water pressure, good readability and accuracy are indispensable prerequisites so that one can rely on his watch under water. To be referred to as a diver's watch, a wristwatch must meet special conditions such as a waterproofness of at least 30 bar, extraordinary strength, highest amagnetic quality, matchless corrosion resistance and a counter-rotating bezel. DAMASKO combines all these features and much more in its DSub2.

Soon on the DAMASKO Website. Available in January 2018 (availability is subject to change)


----------

